# Bullet-Resistant Vests - Where/What to Buy



## mdkemt (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am heading back to school this fall and part of our uniform now is to wear bullet proof vests.  Most of the major cities in Canada are going this way.  The northern community I am currently working in is also making it part of our uniform.  Is this something seen down there in the states yet?

Now I just need to find a good place to buy one!!

MDKEMT


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 24, 2008)

mdkemt said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am heading back to school this fall and part of our uniform now is to wear bullet proof vests. Most of the major cities in Canada are going this way. The northern community I am currently working in is also making it part of our uniform. Is this something seen down there in the states yet?
> 
> ...


Ebay...cheap level II or above!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2008)

Body armor is really something that you'll want to try on and make sure it is fitted properly.  I'd find a local shop and try some on.  Once you have that information, you can try to go online and find it cheaper if you want.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> Ebay...cheap level II or above!



Why buy used or eBay for something like this?  To be truly effective and comfortable, the vests must be fitted to the wearer.  In addition, most manufacturers only warranty a vest for 5 years of daily wear and only for the first bullet impact.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 25, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why buy used or eBay for something like this? To be truly effective and comfortable, the vests must be fitted to the wearer. In addition, most manufacturers only warranty a vest for 5 years of daily wear and only for the first bullet impact.


i bought mine off ebay obviously not punctured yet. it is already broken in...if it wasn't i would have slept in it for a night to get it there. just because someone else wore it doesn't mean that it is no longer stab resistant.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> i bought mine off ebay obviously not punctured yet. it is already broken in...if it wasn't i would have slept in it for a night to get it there. just because someone else wore it doesn't mean that it is no longer stab resistant.



This is the bullet resistant thread, but yes, it can mean that it is no longer resistant.  Human sweat degrades the fibers in the vest over time, which means that it may fail when you need it the most.


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 26, 2008)

ummmmm you can buy ebay if you are freaking insane...  what I would recommend personally is go to a police supply store.  I don't know if you have them up in Canada or not.  Go there and get properly fitted for a vest.   Often times uniform supply stores also carry vests.  You can buy a generic vest any where but in doing so it probably won't be comfortable and may not fit you properly.  Being as you are a woman the cut of the ballistic panel will be different then a male.  they are considerably more comfortable then wearing a male cut vest.  
Expect to get groped a little in the measurement process.  they will measure around the fullest part of your breasts and back.  then just under your breasts to obtain proper contour.  Some may or may not obtain your cup size.  they will measure your waist.  they will measure from your belt to approximately your belly button both sitting and standing.  they will measure your back from your belt to about your shoulder line.  
a custom fit vest is far far better then anything you can buy from ebay or galls.  if you are wearing it as a part of your uniform I suggest it.  If it is a manditory part of your uniform they the company or agency you are working for should foot the bill or atleast part of it.  If not custom is costly and will run you any where from 650 -1500 dollars in American currency.   

remember this is my personal suggestion.  I wore one every day for 3 years this is the way to go.  if you do buy used.  check the expiration date. they are only good for 5 years.  
http://www.body-armor.com/femalecentennial.php
I used to sell vests for that company.  amazing stuff.  I am partial I have both a concealable and tactical vest from them.  Not cheap but it is one of the best companies out there.  oh and for your information.  Ballistic panels are all made out of the same material so when you shop around you are looking for comfort of the cut and the quality of the carrier.  Get multiple carriers as well.  for more ask


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

So is this something required for all EMT's in the states, or just specific states?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> ummmmm you can buy ebay if you are freaking insane... what I would recommend personally is go to a police supply store. I don't know if you have them up in Canada or not. Go there and get properly fitted for a vest. Often times uniform supply stores also carry vests. You can buy a generic vest any where but in doing so it probably won't be comfortable and may not fit you properly. Being as you are a woman the cut of the ballistic panel will be different then a male. they are considerably more comfortable then wearing a male cut vest.
> Expect to get groped a little in the measurement process. they will measure around the fullest part of your breasts and back. then just under your breasts to obtain proper contour. Some may or may not obtain your cup size. they will measure your waist. they will measure from your belt to approximately your belly button both sitting and standing. they will measure your back from your belt to about your shoulder line.
> a custom fit vest is far far better then anything you can buy from ebay or galls. if you are wearing it as a part of your uniform I suggest it. If it is a manditory part of your uniform they the company or agency you are working for should foot the bill or atleast part of it. If not custom is costly and will run you any where from 650 -1500 dollars in American currency.
> 
> ...


so Kevlar expires? do my steel plates expire as well? seriously you expect someone to privately fund their own personal armor every five years at a cost of $500.00 plus dollars. i can see that for LEO's and soldiers but not for EMT's.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 29, 2008)

How often do you guys get stabbed, shot at?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

depends on your area. and your personality really. if your a jerk it could be everyday.


----------

